# Katze am Koiteich



## the57 (25. Apr. 2007)

Ein besorgtes Hallo allen,

ich wusste nicht, wo ich dieses thema hinposten soll. Also die Katze meiner Frau, schlägt mit ihrer Tatze nach meinen geliebten Kois, ich habe kleine und große im Teich. 

Einsperren der Katze geht nicht, son Netz auf dauer ist auch müll. Nun habe ich blöde Katze schon ein paar mal nachgemacht, wenn sie am Teich war, hat aber nich geholfen. Weiß jemand noch wie ich das Problem lösen kann, ohne die Katze zu **** oder mich von meiner frau oder den Kois zu trennen?
Diese Pflanze die katzen verscheuchen soll habe ich schon!

bis denne, Tobi

edit: Beitrag aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen editiert. 5. Mai 2007
Frank


----------



## gizmo (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

erziehungshalsband, welches auf knopfdruck kaltes gas an den unterkiefer sprüht.....den schreck vergisst sie so schnell nicht...


----------



## the57 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo nochmal,

sowas gibs... aber das ist doch bestimmt recht teuer. da könnte ich ja ausrasten, dieses biest! ich könnte ja auch ein normales halsband kaufen und sie einfach an ****. warscheinlich gibt das aber ärger mit meiner frau, wenn die mir nicht glaubt das die katze sich selber umgebracht hat.

schaft es sone katze ein koi von so 25cm zu töten oder zu verletzen?

danke schon mal für den tipp

tschüüü

edit: Beitrag aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen editiert! 5. Mai 2007
Frank


----------



## Joachim (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Moin Tobi,

also ich glaub schon, das es deine Katze schaft, auch nen größeren Koi zu verletzen 
 ob das was bringt - aber gibt es nicht auch solche elektronische Teile, die einen Ton abgeben, den Katzen als sehr unfein empfinden? Aber ob überhaupt was bringen, wie gesagt 

Eventuell hilft es schon, zu lauern, und wenn die Katze an den Teich geht, sie eben einfach mal in den Teich zu "schupsen" - und natürlich gleich wieder rausfischen. Könnte auch schon lehrreich für deine Katze sein.
Naja, und wenn du sie nicht rausfischst - lass es nach nem Unfall aussehen ...   

Nee SCHERZ - den letzten Satz nüch ernst nehmen!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Diese Sprühgeräte sind sehr teuer. Ich habe auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, als unser Berner Sennen Fifi immer augebrochen ist.
Ich würde ein Weidezaungerät ausleihen, Draht spannen und warten.
Das sollte reichen. Hat bei unserem Hund gut geklappt.

edit: Beitrag aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen editiert. 5. Mai 2007
Frank


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Moin,

Katze sind ziemlich schlau - wenn man die per Hand in den Teich befördert, wissen sie, wer es war.. und das Gefahr nur droht, wenn ein Zweibeiner in der Nähe ist. Meine gehen trotz Bad weiterhin zum Teich - aber sie dürften sogar angeln.....  
Nur bei Fröschen hört der Spaß auf!

Viele Möglichkeiten hat man da wohl nicht.
Entweder man löst das Problem baulich (so hohe Teichkante, dass sie nicht angeln kann oder Weidezaun) oder man versucht ihr den Besuch am Teich zu vermiesen.
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ne Wasser-Pumpgun irgendwo rumliegen. Die würde ich ordentlich laden und mich auf die Lauer legen....
Die Katze darf nicht merken, woher die Strafe kam ... 2-3 Wiederholungen und sie sollte es kapiert haben. 
Evtl. hilft auch ein gut eingestellter Reiherschreck - aber den sollte man abstellen, bevor man selbst in den Garten geht.  

Hier gabs dazu eine lange und gute Diskussion.


----------



## MarkusK (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Mein Tipp (gilt auch für uneingeladene Katzen auf Autos  ):
Bewegungsmelder aus dem Baumarkt und mit einer Pumpe verbinden. Sobald sich der "Fischer" dem Teich nähert, gibt es eine kalte Dusche.


----------



## Harald (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings sind es fremde Katzen, die meinen, sich an meinen Teichen bedienen zu dürfen.

Zur Zeit scheint es aber so, dass sie vor meinem Teich Respekt haben, ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Es könnte damit zu tun haben, dass sie von irgendjemandem (keine Ahnung von wem) mit einem **** verschreckt wurden.

Falls sie wieder verstärkt auftauchen, werde ich mir auch ein Weidezaungerät zulegen.

edit: Beitrag aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen editiert. 5. Mai 2007
Frank


----------



## the57 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

hallo zusammen.,
****

****
sonnst denke ich mal werde ich es mal mit dem gartenschlauch oder **** versuchen.

bis später

edit: Beitrag aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen editiert. 5. Mai 2007
Frank


----------



## Dr.J (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hi Ralf,

du machst Bogenschiessen? Welche Art? Sportschiessen oder instinktives Bogenschiessen?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Ich bin Recurve ScHütze (FITA). Wir schießen nur auf Strohscheiben.  
Ist aber auch schwierig genug.
Instinktiv ist auch interessant, aber da muß man sich so lange konzentrieren....
Langbogen hätte ich wohl noch Lust zu, aber alles geht nicht...


----------



## the57 (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

ich habe eine bisher erfolgreiche sache gefunden, man nehme ein bewegungsmelder und eine hupe! das wirkt wunder, halt nur recht laut in der nacht... 

gruß
      tobi


----------



## Koiheini (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hol Dir ne **** . Das Teil erschrickt die Katze dermaßen ,die hüpft allein in Teich.^^ 
Allerdings sollteste das wirklich nur zum Koischutz machen denn:

Quäle nie ein Tier zum Scherz,denn es fühlt wie du den Schmerz.

edit: Beitrag aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen editiert. 5. Mai 2007
Frank


----------



## Doris (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hi

Was habt ihr denn für Katzen  

Unser Kater bekam das erste mal wo er den Fischen (die noch in der Tüte waren) die Pfote reichen wollte, eins auf sein empfindliches Näschen. Seitdem paßt er auf die Fische auf...
Wenn ich Erziehungsmaßnahmen angewand habe, dann war es eine Blumenspritze mit Wasser gefüllt... das hat Wunder gewirkt 

Vielleicht sollte man notfalls wirklich mal den Kater baden schicken. Dann Foto machen und du kannst es unter die Kategorie "Tiere am und im Teich" einstellen


----------



## Harald (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo Doris,

ich habe keine eigenen Katzen, die meiner Nachbarn habe aber meinen Teich als ihren Supermarkt entdeckt.

Anfangs habe ich eine Katze durch "Zuneigung" vom Teich weg halten wollen. Ich habe sie, nachdem sie das erste Mal auf Fischzug ging, angelockt und auch was zu fressen gegeben. Als sie dann zutraulicher wurde, habe ich sie mit einem Schlauch nass gespritzt. 

Das hat sie aber nur eine Woche aus unserem Garten rausgehalten.....


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo Harald,

versuch mal ne Pumpgun (Wasserpistole) mit Wasser und dann in Deckung laden, zielen, abdrücken... ohne dass sie Dich sieht!
Sie muss Euren Garten/Teich mit schlechten Erfahrungen verbinden - nicht Dich, denn Du bist keine 24h vor Ort. 

edit by Frank


----------



## rainthanner (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo, 

auf Dauer löst man das Problem nur, wenn der Teichrand so gestaltet wird, dass keine Fische in die Reichweite einer Katzentatze kommen. 
Also irgendwie einen höheren Teichrand bauen. 

Oder/und einen stattlichen Rüden anschaffen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Rambo (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

ne wasser/tabasco ladung soll angeblich auch helfen. evtl. via spritzpistole

fürti rambo


----------



## sabo2706 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

****

_EDIT:
Hiermit distanziert sich das Hobby-Gartenteich-Team und der Betreiber der Website www.hobby-gartenteich.de ausdrücklich und einstimmig von diesem und allen weiteren Beiträgen, in denen ein User anderen Usern rät, Tieren mit Schusswaffen oder anderen/ähnlichen Dingen Schaden zuzufügen!

Annett_


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo,

*der vorhergehende Post ist nun endgültig der letzte Beitrag, der sich damit befasst, wie man Tieren mit Schusswaffen oder anderen ähnlichen Dingen Schaden zufügen kann, oder welche Verletzungen sie erleiden müssen. Derartige Antworten und Themen werden in Zukunft kommentarlos von mir gelöscht. 

Es reicht!*

Frank


----------



## gizmo (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

ihr kommt in teufels küche...und das sag ich euch als jäger.
auch ein luftgewehr ist in den falschen händen gefährlich, sowohl für menschen als auch tiere.
es gibt tausend und eine methode das ganze legal zu regeln, also lasst doch den scheiss!


----------



## herten04 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo.
Macht doch einfach ringsherum ein Netz in der Höhe 60 bis 80cm,dann oben quer ein paar Fäden ziehen.Sieht zwar nicht so nett aus,aber bei mir kann keine Katze und auch kein __ Reiher seine Mahlzeit halten.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Servus Katzenliebhaber !?!?!

Auf diese "schießwütigen" Teichfreunde möchte ich nicht eingehen   .
Ich würde es eher so halten wie Rainer es beschreibt:



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auf Dauer löst man das Problem nur, wenn der Teichrand so gestaltet wird, dass keine Fische in die Reichweite einer Katzentatze kommen.
> Also irgendwie einen höheren Teichrand bauen.
> ...



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur einige Beispielfotos einbringen:

Durch den seichten Teichrand (von 0 bis - 30cm auf einem Meter Breite, fallend) kann auch Cilli (Nachbarskatze) sich keinen Fisch angeln : 
  

Cilli auf der Terrasse (da gehts senkrecht 2m hinunter, aber die Fische sind klug ihm nicht zu Nahe zu kommen)
 

Elvis beim trinken (hier sieht man den seichten Teichrand)
 

Nur durch eigene Fehler kann etwas passieren, wie hier durch den Ast der eventuell Polli die Gelegenheit gibt sich einen Fisch zu krallen
 

Alle Katzen sind von einem Nachbarn und aus einem Wurf (2 Kater, 1 Katze = Polli) die sich bei uns immer sehr wohlgefühlt haben (auch ohne Leckerli). Wir haben in unsere 4jährigen Teichphase (haben im Moment keinen > Umzug) keinen einzigen Fisch verloren, trotz des Besuchs auch von anderen Nachbarskatzen (alle sind auf unseren Teich scharf gewesen, Gesamt 10 Katzen).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Nachtrag zum Beitrag Nr. 20 von mir:

Jeder Benutzer/User, der in Zukunft derartige Beiträge einstellt, muss mit einer sofortigen Verwarnung rechnen!
Außerdem wird er/sie im Wiederholungsfall von der Forenbenutzung ausgeschlossen!

Frank


----------



## herten04 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo Frank.
Du meinst bestimmt Beitrag 20,ich habe(Beitrag 22) doch nichts schlimmes geschrieben .
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Frank (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo Helmut,

tschuldigung, nein, natürlich meine ich nicht deinen Beitrag.

Durch das editieren und löschen, sind die Beiträge ein wenig "verrutscht.
Werde das ändern.

Gut aufgepasst. Eins. Setzen.


----------



## michael_42de (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo..........

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit den Katzen.....nun ist Ruhe am Koi Teich.
Ich habe mir einen Weidedrahtzaun (mit zwei Drähten, Der Erste 10 cm hoch, der Zweite 30 cm hoch) zugelegt........klappt erstklassig.......keine Katze und kein __ Reiher mehr.......

Gruß Michael


----------



## hochufer (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo,

also wir haben auch eine Katze "Fritz". Der Kater hat mit den Fischen nichts am Hut. Er weis genau das er die Fische in Ruhe lassen muss! Wir haben das am
Anfang mit einer Wasserspritze geklärt. Nach einer Woche war das Thema erledigt! Jedesmal wenn er versucht hat mit der Tatze in den Teich zu greifen
gabs einen Spritzer. das hat gewirkt!

mfg Werner


----------



## stepp64 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Katze am Koiteich*

Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir hat sich so elektronische Katzenschrecks hingehängt. Diese senden in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen für die meisten Menschen unhörbaren Ton aus. Die Katzen empfinden das als äußerst unangenehm und meiden zukünftig das Gebiet um dieses Gerät herum (mehrere Meter).

Ich persönlich kann diese Geräte aber noch hören (ein sehr hohes Zirpen; in unmittelbarer Nähe, bis ca. 3m, habe ich auch einen ziemlichen Druck auf den Ohren). Auch wenn es die Katzen verjagt, ich persönlich hätte da meine Bedenken in Bezug auf mein Gehör. 

Es gibt aber auch extra Stromzäune für den Teich um Katzen und Hunde abzuhalten, diese sind ähnlich den Weidenzäunen aufgebaut.

Gruß
Sven


----------

